
Tips to Ace a Coding Exercise - bethly
https://blog.ltse.com/six-tips-to-ace-a-coding-exercise-e0a8d67d96c9
======
bethly
Hey, author here! I'd been thinking about how all the advice, discussions and
books that have sprung up around white board algorithm interviews makes them
seem more inevitable than they actually are. Discussing different kinds of
interviews can help candidates do their best, rather than being surprised or
knocked off balance when they encounter these recent interview formats.

